# Suche ein Anti leech script



## Blackcodez (21. April 2004)

Hallo leude, 

also ich suche einen Anti-Leech Script für meine Homepage 
und zwar nicht sowas mit linkstealing oder so sonder einen wo man vorher auf einen Banner klicken muss um  was downzuloaden 

Ich wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar  


MFG


----------



## Blackcodez (21. April 2004)

keiner da der mir helfen kann


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2004)

In unserer Tutorials-Sammlung finden sich diverse Scripts in PHP, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------

